# fragen



## René93 (7. Juli 2008)

ich habe D2 das letzte mal mal gespielt als ich 8 war jetz hab ich wieder angefangen und wollte euch 2 oder 3 fragen sellen:
1. wie installiert man die in ein paar unter diesem thema angegeben mods und wie benutzt man sie?
2. wie macht man das beim pala so wenn der eine aura hat zB. Dornen, dass man eine Kampffähigkeit nutzt weil man ja nur mit klicks latschen kann und man auf linksklick standardmäßig latschen kann.
3. welche klasse geht am schnellsten und am leichtesten hochzulvln, damit ich mit meinem 2. char das equip holen kann?


----------



## Fraze (7. Juli 2008)

1. kA
2.die aura auf der rechten Maustaste und die Kampffähigkeit auf der linken Maustaste, wenn du  nicht auf einen Gegner klickst läufst du ganz normal, klickst du aber auf einen Gegner machst du deine Attacke
3. Such dir am besten eine große Gruppe (mit einem Highlevel Char) und lass dich durchziehen, dann gehen alle Klassen schnell hoch


----------



## Donmo (7. Juli 2008)

René93 schrieb:


> ich habe D2 das letzte mal mal gespielt als ich 8 war jetz hab ich wieder angefangen und wollte euch 2 oder 3 fragen sellen:
> 1. wie installiert man die in ein paar unter diesem thema angegeben mods und wie benutzt man sie?
> 2. wie macht man das beim pala so wenn der eine aura hat zB. Dornen, dass man eine Kampffähigkeit nutzt weil man ja nur mit klicks latschen kann und man auf linksklick standardmäßig latschen kann.
> 3. welche klasse geht am schnellsten und am leichtesten hochzulvln, damit ich mit meinem 2. char das equip holen kann?


1. Ähm kommt auf die Mod an?
2. Einfach auf linksklick legen. Wenn du einen Mob angewählt hast läufst du automatisch zu ihm und haust mit der Nahkampffähigkeit drauf. Fernkämpfer bleiben stehen und fangen an zu schießen.
3. Keine. Wenn du gut genug bist, würde ich als erstes eine Sorc hochleveln, denn die ist nicht sehr Equipabhängig und verträgt daher auch MF-Equip um die Uniques für die anderen Chars zu holen.


----------



## René93 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich mein den Mod Median 2008


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (9. Juli 2008)

Wenn du SHIFT gedrückt hälst erzwingst du die Kampfaktion anstatt zu laufen.


----------



## oneq (10. Juli 2008)

Schau da mal unter #2: http://forum.ingame.de/diablo2/showthread....threadid=181066


----------



## DieSchachtel (10. Juli 2008)

Fang ne Bow Ama an, lvlt sich leicht und schnell, kann auch MF Zeugs anziehen und somit kannst du Items für deine anderen Chars sammeln, danach machste ne Sorc damit du noch mehr MF bekommst, ich hab allerdings mal einen "Schrei Barbaren" Angefangen, der konnte wesentlich mehr MF tragen als Sorc(2x Möwe ^^) und macht zwar nich viel schaden mit den schreihen (Kriegsschrei etc.) Kann aber durch den Synergie Bonus extrem viel Leben und Mana haben wenn alle wichtigen Schreie auf Max sind. Nur zu empfehlen, ist aber nicht leicht den zu spielen, macht aber viel Spaß^^


----------



## FieserFiesling (11. Juli 2008)

also wenn du wirklich die meiste zeit alleine spielst..und nicht viel erfahrung mit diablo2, oder einer mf-sorc hast, kann ich dir nur ans herz legen einen summoner anzufangen. is fuer einsteiger die einfachste klasse.
einfach mal bei indiablo.de die totenbeschwoerer guides durchlesen!!
und mf'en (farmen fuer wow spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kann man mit dem necro auch recht gut!


----------



## DontTouch (11. Juli 2008)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> also wenn du wirklich die meiste zeit alleine spielst..und nicht viel erfahrung mit diablo2, oder einer mf-sorc hast, kann ich dir nur ans herz legen einen summoner anzufangen. is fuer einsteiger die einfachste klasse.
> einfach mal bei indiablo.de die totenbeschwoerer guides durchlesen!!
> und mf'en (farmen fuer wow spieler
> 
> ...



Jo... und wenn du dann mit deinen Skellis mal mit anderen zockst wollen se dich dauernd mit MF zeugs beladen XD a la "Hier is was mit MF nimm du das" - "ne will lieber mein +Skill zeugs behalten" - "Och menno nu nimm scho"

Grad als Sorc oder Nec (und ab und an sogar nen barb O.o) wird als MF Char abgestempelt so nachm Motto dafür wurden die ja gemacht... 

Naja da muss man halt durch *Wohlstand anzieht und seine Nagelringe rauskramt* XD


----------

